# Was sind PCH Diode? 59 Grad warm Hp Pro Book 4520s Laptop.



## NeymarTorres (29. März 2016)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage ich habe einen HP Pro Book 4520s mit Intigriertem AMD GRafikchip, und AIDA 64 zeigt mir bei den Sensoren an das die *PCH Diode* 59 Grad warm wären und diese bleiben auch Konstant meist bei 59 Grad, trotz neuer Wärmeleitpaste die aufgetragen wurde auf CPU Und GPU was sind das für Diode? UNd ist die Temperatur ok? 

Hier die andren Temperaturen des Laptops bei 3 Offenem Opera Tabs und Speed Fan sowie AIDA 64 offen. 

CPU 49 Grad.
1. CPU Kern 39 Grad.
2. CPU Kern 44 Grad. 
PCH Diode 59 Grad
IMC 45 Grad.
GMCH 35 Grad. 
GPU Diode (DispI0) 48 Grad. 
GPU Diode (MemIO) 46 Grad.
Samsung HM 320HJ 32 Grad. 

Was sind die PCH Diode und sind 59 Grad okay? 

Danke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2016)

PCH ist Dein Chipsatz vom Mainboard. 54°C ist völlig unbedenklich


----------



## NeymarTorres (6. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> PCH ist Dein Chipsatz vom Mainboard. 54°C ist völlig unbedenklich



Hi danke  bei mir sind es aber konstant 59 Grad  

Wie sieht es mit folgenden Temperaturen aus?

Beim Chatten (Surfen z.b Lidl, Aldi Prospekte durchblättern) CPU : 46-49 Grad (schwankend), GPU: 46-49 Grad Schwankend. Beim Stream Filme schauen z.b *Streamcloud* GPU 53 Grad CPU : 53-54 Grad Schwankend. Bei hoch auflösenden Streams wie *Pro 7 Circus Halli Galli* GPU: 57-59 Grad. GPU: 54-57 Grad.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Beim Chatten (Surfen z.b Lidl, Aldi Prospekte durchblättern) CPU : 46-49 Grad (schwankend), GPU: 46-49 Grad Schwankend. Beim Stream Filme schauen z.b *Streamcloud* GPU 53 Grad CPU : 53-54 Grad Schwankend. Bei hoch auflösenden Streams wie *Pro 7 Circus Halli Galli* GPU: 57-59 Grad. GPU: 54-57 Grad.


Die Chips haben eine erlaubte Betriebstemperatur zwischen 85 und 100°C
Alle 10°C tiefer verdoppelt sich grob geschätzt die Haltbarbeit. Ich habe
 z.B. einen alten Laptop, dessen CPU nur 85° erlaubt und der im Betrieb 
 immer über 70°C liegt. Der hält seit 2006 schon viele tausend Stunden.

 Deine Temperaturen sind durchweg völlig unkritisch. Es ist immer alles 
unter 60°C. Moderne Grafikkarte schalten ihre Lüfter erst ab 60°C an, weil
 alles darunter einfach nicht interessiert.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Konstant? Noch nie drann gedacht dass es keine Konstante Temperatur bei einem laufenden Lappi geben kann? Je nach Lastzustand müssen die sich ändern. 
Alles was Konstant ist, ist damit gleichzeitig ein Auslesefehler.

Und dann für den Hinterkopf: Aus was bestehen die Chips in Deinem Lappi? Hauptsächlich aus Silizium, Kupfer und Lötmittel.

Silizium: 250°
Kupfer: 1000°
Lötmittel: Über 100°

Über was machst Du Dir Gedanken? 59°?


----------



## NeymarTorres (6. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Chips haben eine erlaubte Betriebstemperatur zwischen 85 und 100°C
> Alle 10°C tiefer verdoppelt sich grob geschätzt die Haltbarbeit. Ich habe
> z.B. einen alten Laptop, dessen CPU nur 85° erlaubt und der im Betrieb
> immer über 70°C liegt. Der hält seit 2006 schon viele tausend Stunden.
> ...



Aber 53 läuft er schon Minimal. Ab 60 hört man ihn dann richtig manchmal auch schon bei 59. Der Laptop HP Pro Book 4520s ist ja auch nicht grad einer der neuen Generation.


----------



## NeymarTorres (6. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Konstant? Noch nie drann gedacht dass es keine Konstante Temperatur bei einem laufenden Lappi geben kann? Je nach Lastzustand müssen die sich ändern.
> Alles was Konstant ist, ist damit gleichzeitig ein Auslesefehler.
> 
> Und dann für den Hinterkopf: Aus was bestehen die Chips in Deinem Lappi? Hauptsächlich aus Silizium, Kupfer und Lötmittel.
> ...



Denke halt um so niedriger die Temperatur um so länger hebt der Laptop?  

Ne Konstant meine ich nicht das alles gleich steht  außer im Idle sondern ich meine das es maximal 1-2 Grad hoch und runter wandert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2016)

Wenn der Lüfter angeht, hört man das. Schau Dir den Laptop an und wo die Lufteinlässe und Auslässe sind. Ich haben meinen z.B. anfang oft auf den Schoß gelegt und damit die Luftzuführ behindert. Dann lösten sich später die Antirutschgummis und der Laptop stand 3mm tiefer, was die Zuluft ebenso behinderte.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

So isses in der Regel, je niedriger desto besser. 
Ich frag mich ob HP die gleichen Lappis auch nach Abu Dabi verkauft


----------



## NeymarTorres (6. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter angeht, hört man das. Schau Dir den Laptop an und wo die Lufteinlässe und Auslässe sind. Ich haben meinen z.B. anfang oft auf den Schoß gelegt und damit die Luftzuführ behindert. Dann lösten sich später die Antirutschgummis und der Laptop stand 3mm tiefer, was die Zuluft ebenso behinderte.



Hi es ist ein HP Pro Book 4520s und die Lüfter sind an der Seite es gibt nur einen kleinen Lüfter für den ganzen Laptop und der ist an der Seite Links oben.


----------



## NeymarTorres (6. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> So isses in der Regel, je niedriger desto besser.
> Ich frag mich ob HP die gleichen Lappis auch nach Abu Dabi verkauft



Weiß ich nicht  ... Ja klar um so Kühler um so beser, also soll ich nochmals aufschrauben und die Paste erneuern auf AMD und CPU? 
Den vorher bevor ich die Paste erneut auftragen musste weil ich dachte ich hätte an einer Stelle vergessen paste drauf zu tun waren die TEmperaturen um 2-3 Grad besser heißt.

Nun bei Streamcloud Filmen *Temperaturen von 53-55 Grad vorher 51-53 Grad.


----------



## HisN (6. April 2016)

Nicht das es im Zimmer zwei bis drei Grad kühler war, und gar nix passiert ist


----------



## NeymarTorres (6. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Nicht das es im Zimmer zwei bis drei Grad kühler war, und gar nix passiert ist



Das kann auch sein  das war noch vor 1,5 Wochen  da wars noch Kühler drausen aber in unserer Wohnung ist es immer in etwa gleich warm


----------

